# Fish eggs! O.O



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Much to my surprise I looked in my tank yesterday and found out a few of my plants are covered in fish eggs! Then I saw my two mickey mouse platies doing something rather inappropriate so I know who the parents are.

I'm going to be a grand daddy! But I have no clue what is going on. Some of the eggs turned white inside, others didn't. What does this mean? I have a community tank, a betta, the two mickey mouse, a few zebra danios, a couple cory cats and a couple neon tetras. Am I going to have a sushi fest when these things hatch? How long does it take for them to hatch anyways?

Is there a little divider I could maybe put in here if they are going to turn into sushi?

When the babies fully grow I'm probably going to have to give some to the pet store, I don't have room for them or have enough $$$ to buy another tank.

This is completely unexpected and I have no clue what to do... Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry but platies are live bearers. They dont lay eggs? Do you have snails? Or other fish?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Also, your betta and the parents would probably eat the fry. (Common in live bearers) You would need to isolate the female, provide lots of hiding places for the fry. Then remove the female when she is done. However the female will probably be harassed by the male right after, its stressful to fish. In a community tank keeping and raising the fry is hard to do, especially without specially put hiding places and fish that will eat the babies.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I am guessing the cory are responsible for the eggs.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, if the platies weren't doing it, then what the heck were they doing? :shock:

Anyways, I noticed this morning some eggs were missing. I think someone got hungry last night... Is there any way I can isolate the eggs?


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I just made an observation. All the eggs with the white things in them are now gone. You don't suppose they hatched last night and got gobbled up? Because I don't see any fry swimming around.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok the eggs are probly from the corys. The white egg were dead eggs did not get fertalized. The clear eggs are what will produce fry. If the tank has lots of plants, decor, drift wood, open substrate. The fry will hide in there. Yes you could seperate the eggs but its hard to do. I personaly have never done that before. your platys will give live birth to little fry. Dont wory if they get gobbled up its nature. I dont expect but 1 to 2 fry to survive when my cichlids lay eggs. If the fry do survive, i then seperate them in to a tank that i have for just fry. hope that helps you.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i agree with what the others have said.
you can remove the eggs,and place them into eithr a holding tank,with a
sponge filter,or it may work to put them in a breeding trap,if they are on the glass
of the aquarium you can remove them with a razor blade,tricky at first and you may lose some
in the process,but it can be done.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

im curious. how does one move fry?
wouldnt taking them out of the water be very VERY bad for them and possibly stress them to the point of death?
i unno this is just me being weird and new.
i was just curious in case my guppies get "curious" with each other and i have more babies in a month


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

danios also lay eggs.................


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ramen just use your net to catch them. Fry can go through alot befor dieing. No it wont kill them. I have done this thousands of times. Guppy fry are realy tiny so its hard to net them. Take your time you will get them. Red very true. danios do.


----------

